# Is English riding more expensive overall than western?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

For showing? Western is more expensive.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think it depends on the level of showing you're doing. There's plenty of English riding shows that can run you close to $1000 in just entry fees, and I've seen Western show clothes that run that high.

Trainer fees are going to vary.

I think overall, Eventing can be the most expensive. Three disciplines, and some people go on to have three different coaches, three different saddles, etc.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Not sure......but I know I just paid $2000 for a used reining saddle.....the new equivalent was $4500!!!

My bits, $135 and $85

Headstall x 2 = $165

Split reins x 2 pairs = $135

And the list goes on and on......


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Which ever one you are doing is always the most expensive.  There will always be another piece of tack, another grooming tool, another pair of boots that you "need" to buy. Your trainer will always want you to come for more practices. You will always have a weak area that needs more work.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

From what I noticed, the western barns in my area usually have lower lessons/training fees than the English barns. However according to most, showing attire is more expensive in the western world. It also really depends on what disciplines in each category you compare.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

These days people are paying $3,500 for one western show shirt.

Ridiculous IMO.


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> These days people are paying $3,500 for one western show shirt.
> 
> Ridiculous IMO.


A shirt? Are you kidding!!??


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> These days people are paying $3,500 for one western show shirt.
> 
> Ridiculous IMO.


Yeah! I've seen that with the really fancy WP shirts! They are tailored to the nines!!! Probably $2000 worth of Swarovski bling on them!


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Showing wise I find WP is more expensive than English pleasure. 
Ive done both lightly in local classes and the entry fees are the same. Tack and attaire are really what get you. But just for everyday, it probably is the same. Here new saddles (both disciplines) cost around 300$ and bridles are 30-20$ bits depend on what kind and brand. Same for saddle pads. :/


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Search results :: Show Me Again Enterprises

Yeah.


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> Search results :: Show Me Again Enterprises
> 
> Yeah.


I really can't wrap my mind around that. I've never paid that much for a horse! I hope these level shows are still about the rider/horse ability and not who has the most expensive, outrageously outlandish, fancy apparel...

There's a USED set on there for $6k!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> These days people are paying $3,500 for one western show shirt.
> 
> Ridiculous IMO.


Way beyond ridiculous, seems just plain sick. And I mean serious psychiatric disorder-type sick.

If money's a concern, why show at all? I doubt if what I've spent so far (excluding feed, shoes, and serious vet bills) would even add up to $1000. Let's see: Abetta endurance saddle, about $450, Ariat boots $150, pad & bridle maybe another $200? Then split some gas money with my trailer-owning riding buddy...


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's something I've noticed that's kind of interesting: true story
Middle aged woman, wants to start reining, never reined before: costs involved:

Horse: $35-40,000 (first Reiner! Wow)
Saddle: $4,500
Show saddle: $5,000+
Trailer: 100,000 plus - big fancy Bloomer.....for one horse??????????????
(was kinda miffed when I saw the trailer!!) 
And you can only imagine the rest of the costs.....
Lessons (lots of pro lessons) etc

Rides and shows for a big whooping 2 years and then falls off the face of the earth, never to show again.......moral of the story:

Money can't buy you talent and dedication....


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Ponies said:


> Showing wise I find WP is more expensive than English pleasure.
> Ive done both lightly in local classes and the entry fees are the same. Tack and attaire are really what get you. But just for everyday, it probably is the same. Here new saddles (both disciplines) cost around 300$ and bridles are 30-20$ bits depend on what kind and brand. Same for saddle pads. :/


Ok, moving to Ohio! I do not show and my stuff cost way over that!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Australian-style riding is the most expensive. You think a look like this comes cheap:










$12 for the blanket, $15 for the jeans, $2.50 for the shirt...but the waistline is priceless!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I have some nice show shirts and none have run me that much. However, if I could afford that, I sure as hell would. I love the shirts they are blingy (And I love blingy), flattering, and well made. 

However, this shirt only cost me $60


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I think it depends on your location and the level where you are at


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I considered showing Level 1 dressage this summer, but didn't feel like dishing out $300+ per ride .
For that kind of money, I'd much rather ride in clinics...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> These days people are paying $3,500 for one western show shirt.
> 
> Ridiculous IMO.


Woah! I thought English show jackets retailing at around £200 (well at my local tack store they are) was ridiculous!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I do think the Western equipment (Saddle, bridle, etc) is more expensive than English...guess they sell those saddles by the pound. lol

From my experience-fees, coaching, etc are pretty comparable, depending upon your area of the country and level, but comparable level in the same area-pretty similar. 

I would be hard pressed tho, as I said, to find an English bit that was $400 (and pretty common, like my western one is) and an English saddle (NOT custom, since my reining saddle isn't) that is $5K. Reining clothes are not as big a deal as WP. Love that we are relatively "blingless". ;-)


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm on mobile so I can't grab links but there's plenty of non custom English saddles in the 4k + price range.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Yeah! I've seen that with the really fancy WP shirts! They are tailored to the nines!!! Probably $2000 worth of Swarovski bling on them!


 
And yet the Western Pleasure riders on this forum have stated that the clothes do not matter at all. Anyone spending $3500 on a shirt must just have an excess of money.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I read that question and thought... Really? REALLY? ****... I think it depends on the level of riding but I can promise you... My trainer is 3 times what I paid for a trainer when I was riding hunt. My western saddle was a good $1000 more than my english saddle, which wasn't cheap... My western bridle cost double my english... My show clothes are triple........


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Western show saddles are kind of like Harley Davidson motorcycles. Theyre huge, loud, chunky, and hold their resale value like no bodies business.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

wow, 3500 for a shirt. If I spent that much I want it better be able to saddle and ride the horse itself. That said, I think there is an extreme level in english and western. Horses often attract money and people start throwing it at their horse. I have seen folks pay 1200 for the "hock guy" to come out and inject their horses hocks. The local vet does the same job for about 300. You spend a certain amount and you are spending it not so much for the service or product but to say you have that service or product. Which is true no matter where you go or what you do. 

I think at a certain point it all mellows out. Your average backyard hobbies rider who rides english is paying about the same as the average backyard hobbies rider who rides western. You want to spend 3500 dollars on something thats new and shiny your going to find something to spend that on. Heck, I was in the semi-local tack store the other day and looked at leather halters they ranged in price from 39 dollars to 199. No matter your price range you can find something that is higher than it.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

DancingArabian said:


> I'm on mobile so I can't grab links but there's plenty of non custom English saddles in the 4k + price range.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's fine-go for it. I will guarantee that someone showing at the same level as someone with a $4k English saddle will pay a hell of a lot more for a western. That is all. There is just a whole lot more labor, silver, leather, etc, involved. So, your $4k english saddle is probably comparable to at least a $7-8K western.


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

Photos of Tacky Tack of the Day | Facebook

Harris saddles : price range 10k-30k


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

Whatever discipline you pick is definitely expensive. I think either can be inexpensive too, but now once you start going bigger. If you are just doing local shows, it doesn't have to be all blinged out so it isn't nearly so expensive.


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Jul 3, 2012)

Depends. I spent over 3.5k on my saddle, 150ish on my pad, 300 for my bridle, and 120 on my girth.. 110 on my martingale, 80 on my leathers, 200 on my stirrups, and my riding outfit was the cheapest, cheasiest in my size -- totalling at 450ish. All H/J. Anyone can spend a ton on anything, decently made or not, but from what Ive seen the judge won't go "Circle Y? Winner!!"  I think it all depends on the horse, rider, trainer, level, etc.

I spent around 400 on a past minute WP saddle (2 days before show, really crap saddle) and Im still using it now because I ended up liking it.. And 40 on my bridle. I spent 300 altogether on my outfit, and 75 for my nice spurs.. Didn't go TOO high level, but out of like.. 25 people I got 3rd, horses above me were BETTER, I don't think it was because of their saddle.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Anything is only as expensive as YOU make it. I personally wouldn't spend $60 on a shirt, no matter how much bling it had on it. In the horse world, as soon as the word "horse" is tied to any type of product, it automatically goes up in price just because "horse" people are willing to spend it. Call a hay bale "horse hay" even though it looks exactly the same as the bale next to it, and you've got yourself a $12 square bale instead of a $5 one. And something tells me my English horse rides the same in my $300 Ebay find Stubben as he would in some fancy Hermes and my western two won't run any faster or handle any better in a Parelli vs. my Tex Tan. Yes, quality matters. I'm not saying go buy a saddle with the tag "made in India" glue to the back of the cantle, but I want to enjoy my horses and still be able to put groceries in the frig and make my mortgage!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> That's fine-go for it. I will guarantee that someone showing at the same level as someone with a $4k English saddle will pay a hell of a lot more for a western. That is all. There is just a whole lot more labor, silver, leather, etc, involved. So, your $4k english saddle is probably comparable to at least a $7-8K western.


No way. A 7-8k western saddle would have sparkles on it (wouldnt it)?! sparkles are EXPENSIVE!!


Doesn't Western show stuff have sparkles and silver and fancy leather tooling? English stuff doesn't have that. I think that's a part of what drives the prices up between the two. You can only get so "fancy" with smooth leather items and plain stitching.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I think once you hit the rarefied highest levels of showing it doesn't matter in what disciplines you show. It's_ all_ exorbitantly expensive.

I'd venture to say that except for a few rare exceptions, none of us here will ever show at that level, so trying to compare which disciplines are more expensive is kind of moot.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

mammakatja said:


> Anything is only as expensive as YOU make it. I personally wouldn't spend $60 on a shirt, no matter how much bling it had on it.


In addition, bling adds weight. Maybe not so much on a shirt, but with some of those fancy western saddles you'd darn near need a crane to get it on the horse. If I pay out serious bucks for anything, it's going to follow the Lotus design philosophy: "Simplify, then add lightness."


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, that puts things in perspective. My entire dressage show outfit is probably ~$400, helmet included.

Of course, I'm fairly certain that one day when I progress high enough that I'm required to wear tall boots instead of half chaps, I will have to get them custom made and that will significantly increase the value of my show outfit ;-)


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

For normal riding, they are comparable. My Circle Y saddle, new, lists for $1500, and my Bates would be about the same. My horses get the same <$25 bit regardless of the type of saddle that goes on their backs. They don't care about my jeans, and I doubt they would care if I rode in breeches, if that is what English riding pants are called. And I'm pretty sure Mia could find a way to blow snot on any shirt...:shock:

Once you start showing, the only question is how much you are willing to pay. If you have enough money, someone somewhere will be glad to take it off of you.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

franknbeans said:


> I do think the Western equipment (Saddle, bridle, etc) is more expensive than English...guess they sell those saddles by the pound. lol
> 
> From my experience-fees, coaching, etc are pretty comparable, depending upon your area of the country and level, but comparable level in the same area-pretty similar.
> 
> I would be hard pressed tho, as I said, to find an English bit that was $400 (and pretty common, like my western one is) and an English saddle (NOT custom, since my reining saddle isn't) that is $5K. Reining clothes are not as big a deal as WP. Love that we are relatively "blingless". ;-)


Check out CWD, Antares, Devoucoux, KenTaur, and many more.... All pricey English saddles. No bling. 
Antares and equivalent bridles run $500+ 
Show jackets can run in the thousands, same with boots in the $1000-2000 range. 

Neither, IMO, is more expensive or cheaper than the other. You can do things on the cheap or spend thousands upon thousands. It depends on your pocketbook and sometimes what level you're at.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Check out CWD, Antares, Devoucoux, KenTaur, and many more.... All pricey English saddles. No bling.
> Antares and equivalent bridles run $500+
> Show jackets can run in the thousands, same with boots in the $1000-2000 range.
> 
> ...


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> > Check out CWD, Antares, Devoucoux, KenTaur, and many more.... All pricey English saddles. No bling.
> ...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Non-custom made:
GPA Elite Lady II - Show Jackets - For The Rider - EquiProducts - Expertise for the Equestrian
CHEVAL TUX SHIRT - Show Shirts - For The Rider - EquiProducts - Expertise for the Equestrian
KEP CROMO T W/ SWAROVSKI CRYSTALS - Helmets and Hats - For The Rider - EquiProducts - Expertise for the Equestrian
Prestige Boston - Saddles - For The Horse - EquiProducts - Expertise for the Equestrian
DYON DIFFERENCE COLLECTION BRIDLE - Bridles & Accessories - For The Horse - EquiProducts - Expertise for the Equestrian
A8 PRESTIGE BELLY GUARD GIRTH - Girths - For The Horse - EquiProducts - Expertise for the Equestrian


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I was fortunate to inherit an English and Western saddle with my QH, and the English saddle fits my new Morgan beautifully (as is obvious, I have no preferred discipline, but do enjoy the lighter English saddle) I haven't ridden with standard bits/bridles in a year - simply rope reins, and I believe I spent about $10.00 for those. May seem shocking to some, and not so much to others - These are the tools that work well for me and my horses for simple pleasure


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Non-custom made:
> GPA Elite Lady II - Show Jackets - For The Rider - EquiProducts - Expertise for the Equestrian
> CHEVAL TUX SHIRT - Show Shirts - For The Rider - EquiProducts - Expertise for the Equestrian
> KEP CROMO T W/ SWAROVSKI CRYSTALS - Helmets and Hats - For The Rider - EquiProducts - Expertise for the Equestrian
> ...


JDI-I don't have the time or desire to go thru and find all the individual items, After all, if I include my diamond VS bra, I could be at the $10K mark just for that. Glad you have the time for such stuff. I am also referring to US dollar, FYI. Have you found me an English bit for $4-600? That one I can easily come up with in western, and they are not custom either, and easily a $5K saddle......not custom. Pick one. Shoot-these are not even for show. Many reiners use these every day. 

Reining Saddles For Sale

Tom Balding Bits & Spurs

We routinely use spurs too...

Tom Balding Bits & Spurs

I will say I also know someone who shoes jumpers, and yes, she spends what I call "stupid $$", but she has several top ranked horses, trainer on retainer, campaigns in FLA all winter.....that costs bucks. Again-it depends on your level.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It's true; I've never seen a $400 English bit... that's why we have a double bridle ;-)
Herm Sprenger HO Aurigan Weymouth - Weymouths from SmartPak Equine
Herm Sprenger KK Ultra Eggbutt Bradoon - Bradoons from SmartPak Equine


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, I am a little amazed (and frankly disappointed) at just how heated a debate this has become. Is it really necessary for us to have a pi$$ing contest about who can throw more money away on stuff that will not improve your riding, or your horse's comfort, or your or your horse's skill levels? I have seen, and ridden in, saddles of both styles that retail over the $5,000 mark and you know what? I would not spend that on most of them if I had that kind of cash to throw around. I have seen bits that retail in the hundreds for both styles, my horse happens to go best in a bit that retails for about $30. If someone wants to blow money on looking like they ride in a saddle made of silver or like they fell into a vat at the bedazzler factory, I think that is equally silly as someone who thinks their horse cares if their bit is made of German silver vs stainless steal or thinks that a trainers name being on a saddle will make their horse collect easier.

If you are happy and your horse is happy, that is all that matters.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I do both and so far the western riding has cost me more in terms of tack lol.... maybe cause my horse is harder to fit haha!

I don't compete though.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

MysterySparrow said:


> Wow, I am a little amazed (and frankly disappointed) at just how heated a debate this has become. Is it really necessary for us to have a pi$$ing contest about who can throw more money away on stuff that will not improve your riding, or your horse's comfort, or your or your horse's skill levels? I have seen, and ridden in, saddles of both styles that retail over the $5,000 mark and you know what? I would not spend that on most of them if I had that kind of cash to throw around. I have seen bits that retail in the hundreds for both styles, my horse happens to go best in a bit that retails for about $30. If someone wants to blow money on looking like they ride in a saddle made of silver or like they fell into a vat at the bedazzler factory, I think that is equally silly as someone who thinks their horse cares if their bit is made of German silver vs stainless steal or thinks that a trainers name being on a saddle will make their horse collect easier.
> 
> If you are happy and your horse is happy, that is all that matters.


To each their own. Actually many horses care what their bits are made of, Why else would we have copper inlays and sweet iron? But, the OP's question was which is more expensive, not who can get away spending the least and still have a good ride, now wasn't it?:wink: Good quality equipment can actually make everyone more comfortable, which could lead to better performance. I do agree with your last line.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes There is expensive tack & clothing in both disciplines,but very few actually go out & pay that kind of money.Face it majority of folks simply can't afford it:-(. You look around & buy within your budget,you CAN find nice show equipment & outfits.I am outfitted with both English & western.I do find the western tack & outfits to be more $ than the English. Also need more outfits for the different events in western.I like e-bay for getting custom outfits,my saddles good quality but where bought used,& i'm a sales shopper:lol:.No,I'm not in World or Congress quality stuff but it is definitely presentable.I show breed show level & it is alot more pricey for shows{entries,stabling etc} than your open shows.Speaking to friends that show H/J though sounds like they pay more at their shows:shock: Training probably is comparable with prices,but think English lessons seem to run more than what they charge in western.

So to the OP which costs more?English or Western, Both can be expensive depending on what you are doing with your horse, discipline,level of competition etc.:wink:
Maybe when I win that lotto,I'll treat myself to one of those Dardar SMS outfits:thumbsup:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I really don't know the value of English/Dressage tack so I can't compare as to what is more expensive. All I can do is compare within Western tack.
Like others have said before, you can spend as little or as much as you want.
Admittedly, my husband and I spend a lot on bits and saddles. We don't have children, our bills are paid, horses and dogs fed- our hobby is collecting quality bits and spurs. 
The thing with good quality tack is that it holds it value and it suits a horse better. Even with use it holds it value unlike most collectibles that must remain in the original packaging to hold value. We get to play with our toys!
We "scrimp" in other areas, I buy my show shirts on Ebay, actually I buy a lot of stuff on Ebay, I can find sales sample long sleeved shirts for a third of the price. I wait until pants, saddle pads, polos, skid boots, ropes and grooming products go on sale or find a deal.

Most of our tack came from necessity as well. If I have my leg swung over a horse all day I want a saddle that won't sore a horse or myself. We think of these items as our "useable savings account", if we ever got in a bind, we could unload it quick and have a decent pile of cash. A very close friend did the same thing two years ago when his wife was in need of heart surgery. I think no matter what discipline you ride, buy the best quality you can afford without falling into fads that will quickly fade, and you will not be throwing money away. The initial investment might be high but in the long run you will be better off when it comes time that you want or need to get rid of it.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> To each their own. Actually many horses care what their bits are made of, Why else would we have copper inlays and sweet iron? But, the OP's question was which is more expensive, not who can get away spending the least and still have a good ride, now wasn't it?:wink: Good quality equipment can actually make everyone more comfortable, which could lead to better performance. I do agree with your last line.



There is quality and there is extravagance, which was what ended up being argued.

As to the copper inlay and sweet iron, I am actually going to say that is in the riders head more than half the time. I am sure there are people who disagree with that just like I am willing to say there are a few horses that probably favor the other metals, but in my experience, the material is far less important than the fit.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

So what you're saying is... I need to go into the western-pleasure-show-shirt-making business...


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Tessa7707 said:


> So what you're saying is... I need to go into the western-pleasure-show-shirt-making business...


For sure! I've considered it myself!!!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

MysterySparrow said:


> There is quality and there is extravagance, which was what ended up being argued.


Exactly! Suppose, just for an instance, you take your stereotypical western saddle with lots of intricately-tooled leather, all sorts of silver inlay work, like the ones here Harris Leather & Silverworks | Custom Saddles, Custom Silver priced at $10-18K. In what sense are they better quality than the 17 lb synthetic saddle that I use? Which one do you think your horse would prefer to carry around all day?

Now if I was going to spend more money, it'd be for a carbon fiber tree and titanium hardware, to shave off another pound or two.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

MysterySparrow said:


> There is quality and there is extravagance, which was what ended up being argued.


There are also show politics, and those determine what is or isn't acceptable in the show ring.

So while your synthetic tack and off the rack breeches and coat may work fine for lower levels or open shows, you're not going to be able to get away with them at the higher levels.

If all you do is trail ride, then it doesn't matter what you and your horse wear. It matters _very_ much at the higher levels of the show ring, especially breed shows.

So what some might consider extravagance may _not_ be, depending on the level of showing and riding. Besides, why does anyone care? If someone can afford the high dollar stuff and wants to buy it, how does that affect anyone else?


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Talking to friends who do AQHA breed shows and Palomino shows, go to Congress and Palomino World I'm always amazed at the money they spend on western pleasure outfits, blankets, halters, everything. I was told to just get a decent showmanship jacket you had to at least spend 1,500, the really nice ones you see at big AQHA shows would run you 3,500 to 4,000. One of them is a trainer he said his clients pay about 1,000 per show, with his fees thrown in to. I'm sure it's all pretty pricey the higher up you go, but I can't justify spending so much on show clothes. To go to IBRA nationals would have cost me around $500 in entry fees this year. That doesn't include all other expenses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ Which is why I don't show. To pay $500 for a trainer to "school me" in warm up is ludicrous, IMO, when, at least in my case, all they seem to say is "keep loping...." lol
I just like nice things for my horse, and, to each their own, but I am of the opinion that sweet iron and copper are actually preferred to some metal mouthpieces on bits. There are as many opinions as there are people, and that is why we have so many options, isn't it?
I also see it as an investment, and often buy and sell as I get better ones. I basically use my stuff for free in the end.


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

This turned out to be quite an interesting discussion! I agree with the mindset that things cost only as much as one is willing to spend, and was genuinely interested in hearing from those who possibly dapple in both English and western disciplines. I am your average recreational rider with no interest in showing, and my jaw hit the floor when I saw some of those prices on both sides!


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> ^^ Which is why I don't show. To pay $500 for a trainer to "school me" in warm up is ludicrous, IMO, when, at least in my case, all they seem to say is "keep loping...." lol
> I just like nice things for my horse, and, to each their own, but I am of the opinion that sweet iron and copper are actually preferred to some metal mouthpieces on bits. There are as many opinions as there are people, and that is why we have so many options, isn't it?
> I also see it as an investment, and often buy and sell as I get better ones. I basically use my stuff for free in the end.


The pleasure trainer I know keeps his clients horses year round, Ive figured it up what it costs a year. Quite a bit, and he's always telling them to get new things to keep up with it. I like barrels, I've got my tack and even if it wasn't cheap one time buy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes, most reiners who are competive are the same way. But you still pay all the extras at the shows. So, the monthly fees plus all the extras. Not happening here. Plus-I like my horse to be a horse sometimes. ;-)


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Yes, most reiners who are competive are the same way. But you still pay all the extras at the shows. So, the monthly fees plus all the extras. Not happening here. Plus-I like my horse to be a horse sometimes. ;-)


One of my closest friends is an extremely good reiner. She can't afford all the fancy gear. But because she is so good, saddle makers will give her nice saddles to show in (don't get me wrong, she has about four of her own saddles, but not blingy and fancy) and because she usually always places or wins people take notice and she ends up selling saddles for the stores at the shows! Right off the horses back! She puts most of her money into buying a good prospect....or five!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Muppetgirl said:


> One of my closest friends is an extremely good reiner. She can't afford all the fancy gear. But because she is so good, saddle makers will give her nice saddles to show in (don't get me wrong, she has about four of her own saddles, but not blingy and fancy) and because she usually always places or wins people take notice and she ends up selling saddles for the stores at the shows! Right off the horses back! She puts most of her money into buying a good prospect....or five!


We were talking about training fees, not sponsors, which is what your lucky friend seems to have. I will bet she still pays a trainer.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

In all honesty, that is why, once I got a good look at the whole scene, I washed my hands of AQHA showing. When how much I paid for my shirt/saddle blanket/bit is more important than, or even of equal importance to the training and talent of my horse, there is something fundamentally wrong with the whole deal. I know I will run into politics no matter what arena I show in, but hopefully, I can manage to enjoy it for a while before I get too frustrated.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

MysterySparrow said:


> In all honesty, that is why, once I got a good look at the whole scene, I washed my hands of AQHA showing. When how much I paid for my shirt/saddle blanket/bit is more important than, or even of equal importance to the training and talent of my horse, there is something fundamentally wrong with the whole deal. I know I will run into politics no matter what arena I show in, but hopefully, I can manage to enjoy it for a while before I get too frustrated.


I had no idea how ludicrous it could be. I can understand people having gobs of money that they want to throw away and give to smarter individuals, but the fact that anything less is 'not acceptable' in the show ring? 
This is taken from the AQHA show rules and regulations
"In halter, speed events, team penning and other western classes, appropriate western attire is required which includes pants (slacks, trousers, jeans, etc.) long sleeves and collar (band, standup, tuxedo, etc.) western hat and cowboy boots."
So, to those familiar with showing, are judges really going to know whether you spent $30, $100 or $3500 on your shirt and will it actually matter or affect your score?


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> There are also show politics, and those determine what is or isn't acceptable in the show ring.
> 
> So while your synthetic tack and off the rack breeches and coat may work fine for lower levels or open shows, you're not going to be able to get away with them at the higher levels.


Isn't that just a circular argument? What you're saying seems to be that showing is not in any major sense about your riding ability (or how well your horse has been trained), it's just a way for those who participate to show how much money they can spend?



> If someone can afford the high dollar stuff and wants to buy it, how does that affect anyone else?


There are probably lots of people out there who a) like to ride; b) would like to do some sort of competition to test themselves & their horses; and c) don't really have the money for the sort of "bling" that's apparently required. So they either give up, or go into debt trying to compete with the rich kids...


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

jamesqf said:


> There are probably lots of people out there who a) like to ride; b) would like to do some sort of competition to test themselves & their horses; and c) don't really have the money for the sort of "bling" that's apparently required. So they either give up, or go into debt trying to compete with the rich kids...


They are still very able to show at the local levels where the massive expense isn't needed.


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't know about English, but I know that it's not uncommon to see a $12,000 - $15,000 pleasure show saddle. I know some Blue Ribbon and other high end brands run around $25,000.. And that's JUST the saddle...
I'm going to make a guess and say in general, western showing (like pleasure anyway) is more expensive tack/training wise, IMO. Not sure about show fees, but I know many are not cheap for either discipline!!


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

AlexS said:


> They are still very able to show at the local levels where the massive expense isn't needed.


To me, this is an elitist frame of mind.  Yes, horses are a luxury item, but I think it is ridiculous that how much money you have to spend on tack and clothing means more than how well your horse is trained or how talented he is. I am of the opinion that all that mess needs to be banned. If everyone went in the ring in a clean, well fitted tack, clean, well fitting attire that was within the standards of the event but not ostentatious, I think the judges would be forced to pay attention to the training and talent of the horse.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Style will always cost money, and in a discipline where style is ever changing, you can bet that you're going to pay top dollar in attempt to keep up with the Jones's.

I've ridden both english and western and although a pair of tallboots are pretty costly, nothing is a greater eye-opener than the cost of a western saddle compared to an english. When it gets down to it, there is just more ON a western saddle. The leather, the weight, the use, the style, the bling...than there will ever be on an english. This makes the western saddle more expensive to buy, simply because it requires more for completion.

The best way to avoid any outragious costs is to follow a sport that doesn't make fashion it's first priority.


----------



## KatRocks (Jul 25, 2012)

This thread makes me giggle. I tend to see, at least in my area (outside of DC, which is a very high income area, actually louden county is the highest per household income of the united states) that people use money to compensate for their lack of ability.
my personal opinion is that it doesn't matter how expensive or flashy your tack or show clothes are, it only matters if you look good. Ie clean, well cared for and smartly dressed. I look just as good in my navy blue 50 dollar show jacket as I do in the 900 dollar jacket I borrowed for a show once. I buy everything second hand. But I suppose if money was no option I would get the best, but then again the best isn't always the most expensive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Haha-go to the consignment shop in Middleberg-you will find the $500 jacket for a LOT less! No western tho-I had to board my guy in Berryville for that! lol Love living in Loudoun tho-other than that!


----------



## KatRocks (Jul 25, 2012)

I love middleberg! Uppercrust bakery is so good... 
/end thread jack
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Copperhead said:


> I've ridden both english and western and although a pair of tallboots are pretty costly, nothing is a greater eye-opener than the cost of a western saddle compared to an english. When it gets down to it, there is just more ON a western saddle. The leather, the weight, the use, the style, the bling...than there will ever be on an english. This makes the western saddle more expensive to buy, simply because it requires more for completion.


Then again, it depends on just what you mean by "western saddle". I would be pretty darned surprised to see a working cowhand riding in an $18K saddle


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

MysterySparrow said:


> To me, this is an elitist frame of mind. Yes, horses are a luxury item, but I think it is ridiculous that how much money you have to spend on tack and clothing means more than how well your horse is trained or how talented he is. I am of the opinion that all that mess needs to be banned. If everyone went in the ring in a clean, well fitted tack, clean, well fitting attire that was within the standards of the event but not ostentatious, I think the judges would be forced to pay attention to the training and talent of the horse.


Disagree. Its not being elite. Its being honest. Regardless of what kind of tack, outfit, etc you buy; it still costs more to show at a higher level. Show entry fees, stalls, and other costs associated are higher. Generally, there's more travel involved in getting to larger circuits. This is more money into hauling/gas/flights/hotels than going around the corner to your fairgrounds/local club. 

There's lots of people who choose to show in bling, and others that show in plain shirts at ALL levels. You dont have to have anything beyond the minumum of whats outlined in the rule book no matter where you go. How much money you spend on your things has no relation to the quality of the horse it's atop, anyone who can't look past that needs their card yanked NOW. A good judge is a good judge and will not be judging on that or playing in the good ol boys club. Everyone as a whole needs to bring up poor judges (for whatever reason) to our respective show managers and horse show associations.

If a trainer ever told me I had to have this show outfit or this tack, I'd be gone. My trainers have made suggestions and helped guide my purchases when asked. Nobody is belittled for spending less money on something than someone else and nobody should be. We all work very hard to be there and deserve the same attention and respect.

Both disciplines involve money. What you want to spend is up to you. I think no matter which way you swing- the sky is the limit on how much you can spend. 

Banning something for these reasons is ridiculous. Fix the underlying problem, not the surface. It will also cost local jobs, as majority of these high end items are hand made in the USA (or wherever you are respectively). Look at the difference in quality between a hand tooled or factory tooling stamp on a western saddle. Or the detail between a high end handmade jacket (hunt or western!) and one from a pattern pump out in a factory. If nothing else, please embrace it for what it is and be glad there are still people able to keep purchasing these items and supporting this small sector of skilled tradespeople in tough times.


----------



## sjames86 (Sep 7, 2011)

If you would like a comparison - here in the UK this is the costs involved in going to local dressage competitions. All converted to us dollars for you 

Brand new dressage saddle - $500
Dressage girth - $40
Bridle - $40
Dressage legal bit - $25
Dressage numnah - $30

Showing jacket - $80
Showing shirt - $25
Stock and pin - $15
Jodhpurs - $50
Boots - £80

Dressage entry fee (1 class entered) - $15

So assuming you I dont have any equipment at all I could get all the kit and an entry fee for $900.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

That seems innaccurate. It's cheap and minimal of what you could spend, but I can't find a GOOD dressage saddle that cheap new. Closer to 1k is more accurate lol. And low level entry fees may cost you $15, at maybe a schooling show. Youre also forgetting trainer fees, stall fees, entrance fees, etc. It is a bit more expensive than that.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Honestly, I think both can be just as expensive as the other.

My English apparel & tack is just as expensive as my Western friend's... Point being the skies the limit when it comes to tack and apparel!! You can always get a more expensive horse, saddle, bridle, pads, boots, trucks, horse trailers, etc!!

Being an equestrian is a expensive sport... and thats why we all need to marry billionaires, lol! :lol:


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

I went to QH Congress in Ohio this past weekend and saw a western show saddle for $16,995 for just the saddle! I saw trailers cheaper than that. I saw western show shirts $3000+. I ride western, but I don't show and even if I did, I don't think I could ever justify spending that kind of money on a saddle or shirt.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Fulford15 said:


> Being an equestrian is a expensive sport... and thats why we all need to marry billionaires, lol! :lol:


LOL! I keep telling my husband this, but he just won't let me go out and find a sugar daddy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

It's comparing apples to oranges here. 

Two very different sides of the horse world and so many levels from the grass roots to the upper echelon of riders. It can be as expensive or inexpensive as you can afford, really. There are PLENTY of upper level eventing riders who are on horses they bought for <$1,000, in used saddles they probably picked up inexpensively, etc. Just as there are likely many "elite" western riders that do the same. Or dressage riders, etc. etc. If you WANT to spend six figures on a horse, four figure on a saddle, boots, etc. then go for it, but trying to say one is more expensive than the other isn't really that easy. It depends on what you do, the level you do it, and what your budget is. 

Overall, if I HAD to give an opinion, I'd say on average they're both probably about the same.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Fulford15 said:


> Being an equestrian is a expensive sport... and thats why we all need to marry billionaires, lol! :lol:


Doesn't have to be THAT expensive, and what you do spend can be better spent on things that matter a lot more.

I think some folks might benefit from taking a bit of a timeout to think about what they actually are trying to buy with the money they're spending. I have new neighbors down the road. She's into horses - built a good-sized barn & exercise area - so I suggested she might want to come along on some rides with my friends. "Oh, no thanks.", she replied. "My horses are far too valuable to take out on trails!"


----------



## sjames86 (Sep 7, 2011)

Joidigm said:


> That seems innaccurate. It's cheap and minimal of what you could spend, but I can't find a GOOD dressage saddle that cheap new. Closer to 1k is more accurate lol. And low level entry fees may cost you $15, at maybe a schooling show. Youre also forgetting trainer fees, stall fees, entrance fees, etc. It is a bit more expensive than that.


No this isnt innacurate, it really isnt that expensive in the UK to start dressage.

I just bought a brand new dressage saddle for £314 in the sale, adjustable gullet on it too. There are alot of dressage saddles for under 1k - here is one, from GFS a good make - GFS Monarch D-X Dressage - Leather Dressage Saddle | Ride-Away - even cheaper available too if you go for a synthetic one (which are getting very popular)

I have just had a look and to enter a British Dressage FEI grand prix level show is £41 which equates to $65.

Although what are stall fees and trainer fees? Do you mean lessons - i pay £20 a fortnight (when my horse isnt ill!) for a private lesson. Again, no idea what stall fees are


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

sjames86 said:


> If you would like a comparison - here in the UK this is the costs involved in going to local dressage competitions. All converted to us dollars for you
> 
> Brand new dressage saddle - $500
> Dressage girth - $40
> ...


Gee I wish thats all it cost me to compete!!!

Saddle - $3500 (second hand!)
Girth - $140
Bridle - $350
Bit - $200
Numnah (if needed) - $120

Jacket - $350
Shirt - $80
Stock and pin - $65
Breeches - $160
Boots - $300 (second hand, $1100 new)
Spurs - $80

Plus, $25 per test, $15 administration fee, $10 stable fee per day. For a championship, double, if not triple that figure depending on the location and the event itself. 


I think the disciplines would work out to around the same cost whichever way you look at it. If you're out competing, its going to be expensive. I've seen Dressage saddle selling for a good $12k, with the average new saddle being $5k. Western gear seems super pricey too, though from what I've, the lesson fees for a 'general' coach is not quite so much as one for Dressage. I regularly fork out $145/40mins for a lesson. That one hurts!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Kayty said:


> the lesson fees for a 'general' coach is not quite so much as one for Dressage. I regularly fork out $145/40mins for a lesson. That one hurts!


Holy crap!

To ride with a good cowhorse trainer seems to average $50 for dry work and $65 for cow work. Most of them will let you stay as long as you want, there isn't a timer on the fence..LOL. I get my moneys worth!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

